# Mission Accomplished: Islamists 70 Miles from Baghdad



## georgephillip (Jun 11, 2014)

*Tell Dick and Dubya and Bill and Hill to saddle up, militants aligned with the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant have taken Mosul and Tikrit and are moving on Samarra, a one hour drive from Baghdad.*

"Clashes between Iraqi Security forces and hundreds of Sunni militants aligned with the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL, an offshoot of al Qaeda) resulted in the capture of Mosul and Tikrit by ISIL earlier today. 

"Mosul, Iraq's second-largest city, was overrun -- Iraqi forces reportedly abandoning their posts, shedding their uniforms and dropping their weapons as they fled the ISIL attacks. 

"Tikrit, about 135 miles closer to Baghdad, was attacked not long after, with little resistance -- and the AFP is reporting fighting now outside Samarra, only 70 miles north of the capital city. 

"The attackers overran a military base, freed hundreds of prisoners, and have seized the Turkish consulate in Mosul, capturing and holding 50 Turkish citizens. Iraqi Prime Minister Nouri al-Maliki has promised to put a halt to the advances, and called on citizens to take up arms as well."

Iraqi Insurgents Capture Northern Cities, Move Toward Baghdad - In Focus - The Atlantic


----------



## pvsi (Jun 11, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> *Tell Dick and Dubya and Bill and Hill to saddle up, militants aligned with the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant have taken Mosul and Tikrit and are moving on Samarra, a one hour drive from Baghdad.*
> 
> "Clashes between Iraqi Security forces and hundreds of Sunni militants aligned with the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL, an offshoot of al Qaeda) resulted in the capture of Mosul and Tikrit by ISIL earlier today.
> 
> ...


George Bushists must be proud.


----------



## g5000 (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Pheonixops (Jun 11, 2014)

I guess they will eventually sort it out..................


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 11, 2014)

pvsi said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *Tell Dick and Dubya and Bill and Hill to saddle up, militants aligned with the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant have taken Mosul and Tikrit and are moving on Samarra, a one hour drive from Baghdad.*
> ...


*It looks like the ISIL advance has been stopped at Samarra:*

"BAGHDAD: Iraqi security forces repelled an assault by militants Wednesday on the highly sensitive city of Samarra, witnesses said.

"Samarra is home to a revered Shiite shrine that was bombed in 2006, sparking a sectarian conflict between Iraq's Shiite majority and Sunni Arab minority that left tens of thousands dead.

"It lies just 110 kilometres (70 miles) north of Baghdad on the main highway from the country's second city Mosul, which jihadists seized on Tuesday.

"Witnesses said militants arrived in trucks mounted with machineguns, and a policeman said his unit was battling them at the northwest entrance to Samarra.

Iraq forces repel militant assault on Samarra: witnesses | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR


----------



## boedicca (Jun 11, 2014)

Bush won the war and Obama lost the peace.


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 11, 2014)

DiabloBlanco said:


> Congrats to Iraqis taking back their country from US backed puppets.


*Reports of half-a-million refugees fleeing from Mosul:*

"An estimated half a million people are said to be fleeing Iraq's second largest city, Mosul, after fighters from the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL), an al-Qaeda splinter group, seized the city.

"ISIL fighters overran Iraqi security forces in Mosul, capital of the northern Nineveh province, on Tuesday, prompting tens of thousands to leave their homes.

The Geneva-based International Organisation for Migration (IOM) said the takeover had 'displaced over 500,000 people in and around the city'".

Half a million flee unrest in Iraq's Mosul - Middle East - Al Jazeera English

*Where will the puppets flee?*


----------



## Pheonixops (Jun 11, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Bush won the war and Obama lost the peace.



How so in your opinion?  Do you think that we should have occupied Iraq indefinitely? Wasn't the withdrawal also part of Bush's policy?
"All American military forces were mandated to withdraw from Iraqi territory by 31 December 2011 under the terms of a bilateral agreement signed in 2008 by President Bush. The last U.S. troops left Iraq on 18 December 2011"


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 11, 2014)

Actually it was the Obama administration that let the leader go in 2009. Not with all the hoopla like he did with the 5 Taliban leaders. But they let this jihadist go free and clear to terrorize Syria and now Iraq.

Terrorists don't go back to their old ways do they now?

* Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi, 43, known as Adu Dua, has emerged as one of the world's most lethal terrorist leaders
*

Tikrit falls to Islamist terrorists | Mail Online


----------



## whitehall (Jun 11, 2014)

I don't know what it's like in liberal never-never land but the last I heard the commander-in-chief is still Barry Hussein. Did anyone on the left blame FDR for the Berlin Wall?


----------



## KNB (Jun 11, 2014)

Bush and Cheney didn't win shit, and Obama sat on his hands until it was time to pull our soldiers out according to Bush's timeline because the Iraqis weren't going to extend any pardons to US soldiers accused of war crimes.

There was nothing about the Iraq war that was correct.
The Iraq War Ten Years After


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 11, 2014)

Actually it was the Obama administration that let the leader go in 2009. Not with all the hoopla like he did with the 5 Taliban leaders. But they let this jihadist go free and clear to terrorize Syria and now Iraq.

Terrorists don't go back to their old ways do they now?

* Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi, 43, known as Adu Dua, has emerged as one of the world's most lethal terrorist leaders
*

Tikrit falls to Islamist terrorists | Mail Online


----------



## Brain357 (Jun 11, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Bush won the war and Obama lost the peace.



Bush spent a lot of money and lives to create this mess.  Saddam had no wmd's and had nothing to do with 9/11.  He did keep Iraq stable however, kept the terrorists out, and kept Iran in check.


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 11, 2014)

DiabloBlanco said:


> LMAO Bush didn't win shit. Bush and company got their asses handed to them and Obama got us out of a war we should have never been in. Vietnam redux.



Obama surrendered like the coward he is.  Bergdahl and Obama, the Coward Brothers.  The vast majority of those who served respect Bush far more than Obama.


----------



## KNB (Jun 11, 2014)

whitehall said:


> I don't know what it's like in liberal never-never land but the last I heard the commander-in-chief is still Barry Hussein. Did anyone on the left blame FDR for the Berlin Wall?


Did FDR invade Iraq over complete lies?

Defector admits to WMD lies that triggered Iraq war | World news | The Guardian
http://www.nbcnews.com/id/41609536/ns/world_news-mideast_n_africa/t/curveball-i-lied-about-wmd-hasten-iraq-war/
?Curveball,? man who lied about WMDs, comes clean - WorldViews - The Washington Post


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 11, 2014)

> Mission Accomplished: Islamists 70 Miles from Baghdad



The consequence of the stupidity and hubris of the Bush Administration, its two illegal wars, and its greatest foreign policy fiasco.


----------



## whitehall (Jun 11, 2014)

Congress including 36% of democrats authorized the President to use Troops to enforce about 100 UN sanctions violated by Saddam and then the entire democrat establishment undermined the mission. Now the mission is theirs and Hussein still doesn't seem to understand it after five years.


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 11, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Bush won the war and Obama lost the peace.


There was no al-Qaeda in Iraq when Bush launched the war, but there is now.
How is that winning?


----------



## deltex1 (Jun 11, 2014)

The fall of Iraq will replace the horde of child illegals which replaced the bergdahl fuck up, which replaced the VA disaster, which replaced the CIA fiasco....etc etc etc...


----------



## KNB (Jun 11, 2014)

Ibentoken said:


> DiabloBlanco said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO Bush didn't win shit. Bush and company got their asses handed to them and Obama got us out of a war we should have never been in. Vietnam redux.
> ...



Bush set the 2011 withdrawal date because Iraq wasn't going to extend pardons or immunity to US soldiers accused of war crimes.
BBC NEWS | Middle East | New 'Iraq massacre' tape emerges


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 11, 2014)

DiabloBlanco said:


> Congrats to Iraqis taking back their country from US backed puppets.



You fucking asshole. This isn't Iraqis taking back their country. This is a mega radical hard line Islamic group led by a monster that Obama released in 2009.

He and his crew are beheading their way to Baghdad.

And you're cheering a terrorist on. Amazing how low you left wing lunatics will go.


----------



## KNB (Jun 11, 2014)

deltex1 said:


> The fall of Iraq will replace the horde of child illegals which replaced the bergdahl fuck up, which replaced the VA disaster, which replaced the CIA fiasco....etc etc etc...


How much money did we spend on Bush's failed torture war in Iraq?  Do you remember the tens of thousands of lives and trillions of dollars that were wasted so little Georgie Jr. could try and fail to win his daddy's respect?


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 11, 2014)

Pheonixops said:


> I guess they will eventually sort it out..................


What if Iran helps with the sorting?


----------



## Brain357 (Jun 11, 2014)

whitehall said:


> Congress including 36% of democrats authorized the President to use Troops to enforce about 100 UN sanctions violated by Saddam and then the entire democrat establishment undermined the mission. Now the mission is theirs and Hussein still doesn't seem to understand it after five years.



No doubt thanks to all the false info they were fed by the Bush administration.


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 11, 2014)

KNB said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > The fall of Iraq will replace the horde of child illegals which replaced the bergdahl fuck up, which replaced the VA disaster, which replaced the CIA fiasco....etc etc etc...
> ...


Do either of you think we can change any of those truths by "choosing" between Democrat OR Republican in the voting booth in 2014/16?


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 11, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Bush won the war and Obama lost the peace.
> ...



Bush is long gone. Get back to me George when you can get someone in the WH to give us an explanation on why they let this bastard go in 2009.


----------



## KNB (Jun 11, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> DiabloBlanco said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats to Iraqis taking back their country from US backed puppets.
> ...


Reagan + Jihad = Shut the fuck up.  You helped create the jihad.  Now we have to clean up your fucking mess while you talk shit?

Fuck you.  Go fight your own fucking war, Republicans.


----------



## Brain357 (Jun 11, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > I guess they will eventually sort it out..................
> ...



Then you can thank Bush for taking out Saddam.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 11, 2014)

This comes as no surprise, of course; the same will happen in Afghanistan when American forces finally leave, just as it happened in Vietnam more than a generation ago. 

Whats sad is Americas inability to learn from these mistakes.


----------



## KNB (Jun 11, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


When was he captured?  Before Obama was President, right?

What excuse does Bush have for not killing this evil terrorist mastermind?  Was it because Bush wanted him to have a fair trial but Obama said, "No, we're just going to let him go"?

Just like with Reagan arming and funding the jihad, you little ***** can't accept your responsibility in creating this shitstorm.

Fuck you, GOP.


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 11, 2014)

KNB said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > The fall of Iraq will replace the horde of child illegals which replaced the bergdahl fuck up, which replaced the VA disaster, which replaced the CIA fiasco....etc etc etc...
> ...



Screw off with the Bush bullshit. Obama owns ISIS and Levant's current power and this invasion of Iraq.

He gave them back their current leader. You know. Like he just gave back 5 leaders to the Taliban. Can't wait to see what happens with those mega terrorists.

Obama is going to leave behind one hell of a foreign policy legacy.


----------



## deltex1 (Jun 11, 2014)

KNB said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > The fall of Iraq will replace the horde of child illegals which replaced the bergdahl fuck up, which replaced the VA disaster, which replaced the CIA fiasco....etc etc etc...
> ...



You mean the war that PIAPS supported?


----------



## B. Kidd (Jun 11, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> KNB said:
> 
> 
> > deltex1 said:
> ...



What's gonna happen? Eventually a portable nuke in a freighter in a U.S. port.


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 11, 2014)

KNB said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



2009 was the release date. Obama owns it. 



Oh and by the way radical Islamists have hated America for forever asshole. Does 444 days ring a bell?


----------



## Brain357 (Jun 11, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> KNB said:
> 
> 
> > deltex1 said:
> ...



Well Bush was the one who started the war in Iraq.  He created this mess.  He lied to everyone about wmd's.  Obama has been stuck cleaning up the mess.  We should not have attacked Iraq.  Saddam kept the terrorists and Iran in check.  Now we have spent a ton of money and lives to create a disaster.  Way to go Bush.  We could have left Saddam alone and saved the $ and lives and we'd have a much better result.


----------



## Brain357 (Jun 11, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> KNB said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



Yes if only this one leader wasn't free then Iraq would be so stable.  You are very foolish.  There is no shortage of others who would be taking his place now.  Did killing bin laden eliminate terrorism?


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 11, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


I'm not on very good terms with the bastards in the WH, Tiny, but I suspect it has something to do with the fact that when you engage in eternal war for profit, one of the things you can't run out of... is enemies.

What do you suppose would happen if things get so bad in Baghdad that Iran steps into the picture?


----------



## Pheonixops (Jun 11, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> Actually it was the Obama administration that *let the leader go in 2009.* Not with all the hoopla like he did with the 5 Taliban leaders. But they let this jihadist go free and clear to terrorize Syria and now Iraq.
> 
> Terrorists don't go back to their old ways do they now?
> 
> ...




"One possible explanation is that he was one of thousands of suspected insurgents granted amnesty as the US began its draw down in Iraq." 

"*U.S. troops handed over security duties to Iraqi forces in June 2009*, though they continued to work with Iraqi forces after the pullout."


----------



## Pheonixops (Jun 11, 2014)

whitehall said:


> Congress including 36% of democrats authorized the President to use Troops to enforce about 100 UN sanctions violated by Saddam and then the entire democrat establishment undermined the mission. Now the mission is theirs and Hussein still doesn't seem to understand it after five years.



Did that authorized 'enforcement' also include occupation and nation building? Shouldn't we have withdrawn a lot sooner?


----------



## B. Kidd (Jun 11, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



You're getting ahead of yourself G.P.. Iraq has given Obie the okay to use 'kinetic' air support against Al-Qaeda.
Bush's war is about to become Obie's war.....


----------



## Pheonixops (Jun 11, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > I guess they will eventually sort it out..................
> ...



I hate to say it, but as long as they are fighting and killing each other and NOT us, I have no problem with it because they are focusing on each other and not us..  I DO feel and pray for the innocent civilians caught up in this mess.


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 11, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> This comes as no surprise, of course; the same will happen in Afghanistan when American forces finally leave, just as it happened in Vietnam more than a generation ago.
> 
> Whats sad is Americas inability to learn from these mistakes.


NATO might be the one big difference between how Iraq and Afghanistan turn out since some western military force will have to garrison the pipelines (oil, natural gas, and heroin) that US corporations have invested in over the past decade. Sometimes I think what we see as mistakes from a human rights POV look completely different to those who place a greater value on property rights and private profits.


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 11, 2014)

Brain357 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > KNB said:
> ...



Both sides of the aisle voted to invade Iraq. Both sides of the aisle believed because of intelligence that he had WMD's.

You can lie your ass off with every post you make about Bush. But you cannot erase the truth from history.

Iraq's invasion was a bipartisan agreement. I'm not going to bother putting out all the quotes from the 90's under Clinton that Saddam had WMD's.

But they are out there and on record. I just think you little Bush hating wankers have no use for truth.

You just get your rocks off pretending to be keyboard warriors bashing Bush and others with all your smarmy talking points.


----------



## KNB (Jun 11, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> KNB said:
> 
> 
> > deltex1 said:
> ...


Worse than Reagan's?  You do remember that Ronald Reagan and the CIA were training, arming, and funding the Afghan Mujaheddin, right?  Training them in terrorist guerrilla tactics adopted from the Viet Cong?  Do you remember?  Do you remember Reagan creating the modern jihad?

Do you fucking remember?  No, you don't because in your mind, the Iraq invasion was all Obama's fault.  "Enough with Bush!  Enough!  PLEASE STOP REMINDING US HOW MUCH THE GOP FUCKING FAILED AT EVERYTHING!"

Fiscal conservatism?  Trillions squandered annihilating a country over lies.  Fuck you, GOP.

Personal responsibility?  "STOP TALKING ABOUT THE PERSON WHO LIED US INTO WAR!!!"  Yeah, way to take responsibility for your actions.  Fuck you, GOP.

Small government?  The USAPATRIOT Act says that Republicans are full of shit on this one, too.  How did expanding Federal authority with the USAPATRIOT Act and the unending AUMF help to limit the size and power of the Federal government?  Fuck you, GOP.

What other points does the GOP want to run on?  We can use the Iraq war to show how that is bullshit, too.


----------



## Brain357 (Jun 11, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



Bush was commander in chief.  Him and his administration were the ones running around talking about how they have WMD's and harbor terrorists.  They get all the blame.


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 11, 2014)

Pheonixops said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...


I suspect you're not alone in those sentiments, but I also worry about how the US will respond to the next New Pearl Harbor which seems to grow more likely with every additional innocent civilian our policies transform into potential terrorists.


----------



## KNB (Jun 11, 2014)

Declassified government documents say that the Bush administration lied about WMD in Iraq.

Iraq and Weapons of Mass Destruction


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 11, 2014)

Is it me.....or are some USMB nutters rooting for an Al Qaeda resurgence? 

Such good patriots! We are all so proud to call you citizens!


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 11, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Is it me.....or are some USMB nutters rooting for an Al Qaeda resurgence?
> 
> Such good patriots! We are all so proud to call you citizens!


It's you
If you compare al-Qaeda's numbers, resources, and its potential to kill today with the day Bush launched Operation Enduring Freedom on 7 October 2001, there's no doubt the organization is larger and more of a threat to the world than it was 13 years ago.

Are you looking forward to the next 13, Citizen?


----------



## whitehall (Jun 11, 2014)

The last time I heard the words "mission accomplished" was when US Navy Seals killed Osama Bin Ladin. Barry Hussein told us the war was over.


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 11, 2014)

KNB said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Hey kid. Where did Reagan get the financing for the mujahideen? Who held the purse strings? Who was in power in the House during the Reagan years?

Or did Reagan just pull the money out of his pocket?  I don't think so kid.

Real history comes back to bite you in the ass when you lie about it. 

Oh and America was not alone you bloody fool in funding the militants.

*The supplying of billions of dollars in arms to the Afghan mujahideen militants was one of the CIA's longest and most expensive covert operations.

 The CIA provided assistance to the fundamentalist insurgents through the Pakistani secret services, Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI), in a program called Operation Cyclone. At least 3 billion in U.S. dollars were funneled into the country to train and equip troops with weapons. 

Together with similar programs by Saudi Arabia, Britain's MI6 and SAS, Egypt, Iran, and the People's Republic of China, the arms included FIM-43 Redeye, shoulder-fired, antiaircraft weapons that they used against Soviet helicopters. 

Pakistan's secret service, Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI), was used as an intermediary for most of these activities to disguise the sources of support for the resistance.*

Soviet war in Afghanistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 11, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Is it me.....or are some USMB nutters rooting for an Al Qaeda resurgence?
> 
> Such good patriots! We are all so proud to call you citizens!



Are you crazy? Seriously LL,this maniac is so whacked out AQ has disowned him. I think it was in February.

He's beheading his way to Baghdad. BUT the States, Canada, Britain and more in support of those fighting Assad in Syria allowed this monster to grow in stature and power beyond. 

I am so pissed off at my government I am spitting bullets over the choices they've made. And they are my conservatives which really sets me clean off because they have screwed up royally in the Middle East and in the Ukraine.


----------



## KNB (Jun 11, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> KNB said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


Did you highlight that line of mine for a reason?  Was it to emphasize my point that you can't accept responsibility for what the GOP has done?  Because your very first sentence to prove me wrong was to transfer blame onto the Democrats in Congress for Reagan arming and funding the terrorist Mujaheddin, and secretly trading arms for hostages and secretly funneling money toward funding genocide in Central America.

Can you truly not undestand my point?  It's not even about Democrat or Republican, or black or white, or straight or gay.  It's about rich and poor.  That's it.  Those are the two political parties now.  Worldwide.  Republicans in government have helped make it that way just as much as Democrats, because that's who Democrats and Republicans work for- rich people.  Not "the" People.  Corporations are "people" now and money is "speech".  Fewer than 100 people have more money than you, me, and half of the world's population combined.  Their money speaks louder than half of the world population put together.  Your vote is only there to give you the illusion of choice.  Who do you want in 2016?  Hillary or Jeb?  It doesn't matter.  They're the same.  They work for the oligarchy, not for you and me.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 11, 2014)

Iraq/Afghanistan are now and will forever be George W. Bushs failed, illegal wars. And he will be forever responsible for the consequences of these failed, illegal wars, regardless future occupants of the WH.


----------



## Peach (Jun 11, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Iraq/Afghanistan are now and will forever be George W. Bushs failed, illegal wars. And he will be forever responsible for the consequences of these failed, illegal wars, regardless future occupants of the WH.



Exactly who objected to the strike on Afghanistan?


----------



## whitehall (Jun 11, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Iraq/Afghanistan are now and will forever be George W. Bushs failed, illegal wars. And he will be forever responsible for the consequences of these failed, illegal wars, regardless future occupants of the WH.



The conflict in Afghanistan has been going on during the current administration longer than WW2. When is Afghanistan going to become Barry Hussein's war?


----------



## KNB (Jun 11, 2014)

Peach said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Iraq/Afghanistan are now and will forever be George W. Bushs failed, illegal wars. And he will be forever responsible for the consequences of these failed, illegal wars, regardless future occupants of the WH.
> ...


Anyone who already knew that the CIA began setting that country up in 1979 to be an endless nightmare.


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 11, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> *Tell Dick and Dubya and Bill and Hill to saddle up, militants aligned with the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant have taken Mosul and Tikrit and are moving on Samarra, a one hour drive from Baghdad.*
> 
> "Clashes between Iraqi Security forces and hundreds of Sunni militants aligned with the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL, an offshoot of al Qaeda) resulted in the capture of Mosul and Tikrit by ISIL earlier today.
> 
> ...



Saddam kept the lid on that cesspool.  Blame the Bushes...

Bush 41 suckered Saddam into invading Kuwait via U.S. Ambassador to Iraq April Catherine Glaspie who gave Saddam the infamous "green light" to invade.  Saddam invaded Kuwait; Bush invaded Iraq.  Is the US State Department still keeping April Glaspie under wraps?

Bush 43 conjured up lies to invade Iraq a second time.


----------



## KNB (Jun 11, 2014)

whitehall said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Iraq/Afghanistan are now and will forever be George W. Bush&#8217;s failed, illegal wars. And he will be forever responsible for the consequences of these failed, illegal wars, regardless future occupants of the WH.
> ...


Did we invade Afghanistan in 1951?  1964?  1979?  1986?  1995?  No.

It was 2001.  George W. Bush.  Little bitch is now hiding from justice in his mansion, fingerpainting dogs in the shower.  Couldn't even show his face at the memorial for the attack that he let happen so his rich friends could make a lot of money.

http://pnac.info/RebuildingAmericasDefenses.pdf


----------



## sameech (Jun 11, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> *Tell Dick and Dubya and Bill and Hill to saddle up, militants aligned with the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant have taken Mosul and Tikrit and are moving on Samarra, a one hour drive from Baghdad.*
> 
> "Clashes between Iraqi Security forces and hundreds of Sunni militants aligned with the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL, an offshoot of al Qaeda) resulted in the capture of Mosul and Tikrit by ISIL earlier today.
> 
> ...



Why tell them since the current occupant of the White House is the one who is all rah rah Arab Spring? 

Only an idiot would think that _any_ Arab unrest isn't Islamist and/or militant.


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 11, 2014)

Lakhota said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *Tell Dick and Dubya and Bill and Hill to saddle up, militants aligned with the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant have taken Mosul and Tikrit and are moving on Samarra, a one hour drive from Baghdad.*
> ...


*I think you're right about the Bush family, but they are fairly recent players in the imperial deceits perpetrated upon the people of the Middle East. When it became obvious the Ottoman Empire was headed for defeat, France and Britain raced to grab the spoils.

The French looked at Mosul, and its oil wealth, as part of Syria; the British saw it differently and incorporated the city into Iraq.

Juan Cole has covered the Middle East since 2001, and he can tell the story better than I:
*

"When British Prime Minister Lloyd George met with French Prime Minister Georges Clemenceau at Versailles, he was eager to push back French claims on Mosul.  Since the British and their Arab allies had taken Damascus from the Ottomans, some wanted to renege on the Sykes-Picot agreement of 1916 altogether.  

"President Woodrow Wilson was also there, with his ideas of self-determination for the peoples of the former empires, and he didnt want to just see an imperial grab for them.  

"Clemenceau is said to have remarked that he felt he was caught between Jesus Christ and Napoleon.

"When Lloyd George met with Clemenceau, the latter is said to have asked him, 'What do you want?'  Lloyd George said, 'Mosul.'  Clemenceau agreed.  Anything else?  'Jerusalem.'

" You shall have it.  

"In return, the French were assured of Syria, which meant that Lloyd George had betrayed Sharif Hussein and his son Faisal b. Hussein, then in Damascus, for the sake of Mosuls oil.  

"Afterwards it is said that Lloyd George felt he had gained these boons from Clemenceau so easily that he should have asked for more."

*They always want MORE; maybe they are about to get it?*

Juan Cole: The Fall of Mosul and the False Promises of Modern History - Juan Cole - Truthdig


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 11, 2014)

sameech said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *Tell Dick and Dubya and Bill and Hill to saddle up, militants aligned with the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant have taken Mosul and Tikrit and are moving on Samarra, a one hour drive from Baghdad.*
> ...


Do you think it's possible to be a militant for democracy?


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 11, 2014)

whitehall said:


> The last time I heard the words "mission accomplished" was when US Navy Seals killed Osama Bin Ladin. Barry Hussein told us the war was over.


Hey lied.
Just like the one before him and the one before him and...
And just like the one that comes next if we continue "choosing" between Republican OR Democrat in the voting booth.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 11, 2014)

Can we send Bush et al to The Hague now, please?


----------



## KNB (Jun 11, 2014)

Don't worry about who to vote for.  Concern yourself with what to vote for.






Both Democrats and Republicans will have to accept free market forces when this license is issued to Americans again.


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 11, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Can we send Bush et al to The Hague now, please?


Why don't we send him and Dick to Baghdad?


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 11, 2014)

What is happening across the Middle East was predictable and in fact many people did predicate it would happen when we started pulling out across the region. The simple truth is foreign policy was never a major concern of President Obama I think the administrations reaction to events across the Middle East and the rest of the world confirms this if the President does not want to be involved in foreign policy issues fine but just come out and say I don't give a shit what is happening in the rest of the world. I would have more respect for him if did that than continue this were deeply concerned and disturbed by this and were watching the situation closely and there will be serious consequences if this behavior continues which everyone knows there won't be.


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 11, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> What is happening across the Middle East was predictable and in fact many people did predicate it would happen when we started pulling out across the region. The simple truth is foreign policy was never a major concern of President Obama I think the administrations reaction to events across the Middle East and the rest of the world confirms this if the President does not want to be involved in foreign policy issues fine but just come out and say I don't give a shit what is happening in the rest of the world. I would have more respect for him if did that than continue this were deeply concerned and disturbed by this and were watching the situation closely and there will be serious consequences if this behavior continues which everyone knows there won't be.



Why are you blaming Obama for the "Bushes" clusterfuck?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 11, 2014)

Obama's been President for 6 FUCKING YEARS!

WWII was fought from start to finish in that time!


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 11, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Obama's been President for 6 FUCKING YEARS!
> 
> WWII was fought from start to finish in that time!



Who started WWII...?


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 11, 2014)

Lakhota said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > What is happening across the Middle East was predictable and in fact many people did predicate it would happen when we started pulling out across the region. The simple truth is foreign policy was never a major concern of President Obama I think the administrations reaction to events across the Middle East and the rest of the world confirms this if the President does not want to be involved in foreign policy issues fine but just come out and say I don't give a shit what is happening in the rest of the world. I would have more respect for him if did that than continue this were deeply concerned and disturbed by this and were watching the situation closely and there will be serious consequences if this behavior continues which everyone knows there won't be.
> ...



I'm holding Obama responsible for the decisions he has made not  Bush's something you clearly can't do.


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 11, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> What is happening across the Middle East was predictable and in fact many people did predicate it would happen when we started pulling out across the region. The simple truth is foreign policy was never a major concern of President Obama I think the administrations reaction to events across the Middle East and the rest of the world confirms this if the President does not want to be involved in foreign policy issues fine but just come out and say I don't give a shit what is happening in the rest of the world. I would have more respect for him if did that than continue this were deeply concerned and disturbed by this and were watching the situation closely and there will be serious consequences if this behavior continues which everyone knows there won't be.


Actually, a lot of us predicted this when the invasion was launched in 2003.
How long would you have had us stay in Iraq and across the region?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 11, 2014)

How many more terms will Obama need before he's responsible for ANYTHING?


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 11, 2014)

B. Kidd said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


*Looks like you're right*

"WASHINGTONIraq has privately signaled to the Obama administration that it would allow the U.S. to conduct airstrikes with drones or manned aircraft against al Qaeda militant targets on Iraqi territory, senior U.S. officials said Wednesday.

"The Obama administration is considering a number of options, including the possibility of providing 'kinetic support' for the Iraqi military fighting al Qaeda rebels who seized two major cities north of Baghdad this week, according to a senior U.S. official who added that no decisions have been made.

"Officials declined to say whether the U.S. would consider conducting airstrikes with drones or manned aircraft."

Iraq Signals Openness to U.S. Airstrikes Against al Qaeda, U.S. Officials Say - WSJ


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 11, 2014)

Obama is a fool if he takes the bait.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jun 11, 2014)

Lakhota said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > What is happening across the Middle East was predictable and in fact many people did predicate it would happen when we started pulling out across the region. The simple truth is foreign policy was never a major concern of President Obama I think the administrations reaction to events across the Middle East and the rest of the world confirms this if the President does not want to be involved in foreign policy issues fine but just come out and say I don't give a shit what is happening in the rest of the world. I would have more respect for him if did that than continue this were deeply concerned and disturbed by this and were watching the situation closely and there will be serious consequences if this behavior continues which everyone knows there won't be.
> ...



The democrats in congress who voted to invade and then resisted any troop surge are responsible for Iraq becoming a temporary clusterfuck. Obama is completely liable for it becoming a loss. You need to get your history straight and stop relying on left wing propagandists for info.


----------



## KNB (Jun 11, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Obama's been President for 6 FUCKING YEARS!
> 
> WWII was fought from start to finish in that time!


How long did Bush have in Iraq?  What was it?  5 years in Iraq?  Longer than WWII.  7 years in Afghanistan?  Even longer than Iraq?  More than twice as long as WWII?

Maybe Bush would have won in Afghanistan in 7 years if he didn't lie to the world to invade Iraq.  Oh, wait.  He couldn't win in Afghanistan at all because the CIA trained the jihad in guerrilla tactics specifically to fight a long, drawn-out war against a more powerful invading force.


----------



## whitehall (Jun 11, 2014)

KNB said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



What is the little bitch in the White House doing about it? WW2 lasted about 4 years and Barry Hussein has been president for (has it been that long?) five years and he has done nothing about Afghanistan except show the greatest Military in the world that he doesn't give a shit one way or the other. When is Barry Hussein going to be held responsible for anything?


----------



## KNB (Jun 11, 2014)

Barry Hussein has been fighting Bush's unending, unwinnable, illegal war.

Why didn't Bush win in Afghanistan in 7 years?


----------



## Theowl32 (Jun 11, 2014)

Holy shit liberals are fucking stupid. All of them are nothing more than American hating piles of utter shit. Ignorant as the day is long. 

Bush enforced the Iraq Liberation Act Clinton signed for WMDs which was why democrats voted for the war. They of course spoke out against it for political expediency. 

The mission was accomplished. When a captial is captured and a leader is deposed, the mission was accomplished. However, the rebuilding mission has been an utter failure. Which is an entirely different aspect of the war. The reason for the failure of that mission has a lot to do with the fucking morons on the left and flack politicians get from the ignorant. 

The fact that Obama withdrew from Iraq on Bush's timeline does not mean Obama gets the credit. Then again, we are talking about liberals like the OP who is...well a liberal. You dumb ignorant fuck. 

Plus, Obama tried to stay in Iraq. Another thing the liberals like the OP has no clue about. Why? Cause he is a liberal, which means he is dumb fuck. 

10,000 U.S. Troops On Offer For Iraq: Sources

_BAGHDAD &#8212; The White House is offering to keep up to 10,000 troops in Iraq next year, U.S. officials say, despite opposition from many Iraqis and key Democratic Party allies who demand that President Barack Obama bring home the American military as promised.

Any extension of the military's presence, however, depends on a formal request from Baghdad &#8211; which must weigh questions about the readiness of Iraqi security forces against fears of renewed militant attacks and unrest if U.S. soldiers stay beyond the December pullout deadline.

Iraq is not expected to decide until September at the earliest when the 46,000 U.S. forces left in the country had hoped to start heading home.

Already, though, the White House has worked out options to keep between 8,500 and 10,000 active-duty troops to continue training Iraqi security forces during 2012, according to senior Obama administration and U.S. military officials in interviews with The Associated Press. The figures also were noted by foreign diplomats in Baghdad briefed on the issue.

All spoke on condition of anonymity to frankly discuss the sensitive matter during interviews over the past two weeks.

White House spokesman Jay Carney on Tuesday said the Pentagon is still planning for all U.S. troops to withdraw by year's end, noting that time is running out for Iraq's government to ask them to stay.

"We have said for a long time now if the Iraqi government asks us to maintain some level of troops beyond that end of the year deadline, we would consider it," Carney told reporters in Washington.

He appeared to back off that possibility, however, adding: "That doesn't necessarily mean we would do it. We would just consider it. And I really don't have any more information on that possible outcome because, again, we haven't even gotten a request."

Any change in the U.S. military withdrawal timetable in Iraq &#8211; after more than eight years and more than 4,450 U.S. military deaths &#8211; could open up difficult political confrontations for Obama as pressure builds to close out the Iraq mission and stick to pledges to draw down troops in Afghanistan.

The Senate's top Democrat, Sen. Harry Reid, told the AP that the high cost of keeping U.S. troops in Iraq &#8211; given a mounting U.S. debt crisis and Iraq's fledgling security gains &#8211; is no longer necessary.

Reid, the Senate majority leader, estimated nearly $1 trillion has been spent in Iraq since the U.S. invaded in 2003, including $50 billion this year alone._



-----------------------------------------------------------------------

There seems to be some serious denial going on. The Obama administration did in fact negotiate to keep troops in Iraq. It was only after Al-Maliki rejected the terms of an extension (for troop prosecution immunity) of the old Bush agreement for US troops staying in Iraq that the US was forced to leave. 

Obama did not decide to leave to fulfill a campaign promise, he was convinced to stay but legally can't without that agreement. 


http://www.cnn.com/2011/10/21/world/meast/iraq-us-troop... 
http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/wireStory/obama-speak-ir... 
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/22/world/middleeast/pres... 
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/10/22/us-iraq-usa-o... 
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/a...


-------------------------------------------------------

Liberals are stupid ignorant American hating morons. They claim to be on the side of the poor, down trodden and tortured and they cry that Saddam is gone and not torturing people. 

Yes, folks. Liberals are not worthy of ANY respect. They are in fact the enemies within. They rewrite history. They are clueless about logistics. 

Along with the utter fucking lies the pieces of shit on the left claim about the costs of the Iraq war. 

Federal Budget--Receipts, Outlays, and Debt - The 2012 Statistical Abstract - U.S. Census Bureau


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 11, 2014)

Lakhota said:


> Obama is a fool if he takes the bait.


Isn't he damned if he does and damned if he doesn't?
If ISIL doesn't release their Turkish hostages ASAP, maybe the Turks will take care of air support? I heard Robert Baer on the radio this afternoon, and he thinks Iran will stop any Sunni push south of Baghdad.


----------



## Zander (Jun 11, 2014)

Appeasement always ends in defeat.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 11, 2014)

From the onset of the War over there I believed we should have went in hard and fast, kill as many as possible and leave before the dust settles............I knew back then if we occupied them, that it would lead to a prolonged engagement that would be difficult to get out of.  After 9/11 we should have went in and fought it like a War, and not with a bunch of rules.  

Our leaders thought that if they got a taste of Freedom, that they would change and never want to give it up.  But these people over there are ruled by Religion, or their own version of it.  It is embedded into their brains since birth.  Therefore, we are fighting against an Ideology and not a traditional War.  

When we left Iraq, our Gov't had to know they would probably fall..........  When we leave Afganistan they know the same............We can't stay there forever, and thus it's just the way it is.................

The Terrorists are like ants.  If you do nothing about them, they will take over your yard.  So you can only control them.  Kill them when you see them, but know they'll come back.  Which again leaves you to killing the ones you can find again.

It's a never ending battle.  It will continue to go on until they cause such damage somewhere in the world, that the world will take the gloves off in the Middle East and basically destroy it.

It's not a matter of if, but when.  We said that when I served in that region over there, and I still believe it remains the same.


----------



## Brain357 (Jun 11, 2014)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



There was no winning this war.


----------



## Theowl32 (Jun 11, 2014)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



You are pissing in the wind with these brainwashed hacks.


----------



## sameech (Jun 11, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Sure it is possible but the only democracy in the ME is one power hungry group of extremist wanting to off another power hungry group of extremist.  In this case, these people include the same people that Obama wanted to bomb Syria to help out.  There is a reason that Syria's government is iron-fisted.  This is what happens when they aren't.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 11, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Obama is a fool if he takes the bait.
> ...



If they don't give the Turks back there people, the Turks will go after them and with far more than air support...................

They have a long history of being very brutal when they go to War.  They will not fight by Rules of Engagement.  They will come in and literally burn the area to the ground.  They also have a long history of wanting an excuse to go after the Kurds.

Those Sunni's will give back those hostages if they have any common sense at all.


----------



## Theowl32 (Jun 11, 2014)

Brain357 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Actually there are secular governments in the middle east like the United Emirates or Abu Dahbi. 

You must be fucking pissed that the democrats propagated the existence of wmds before Bush took office, and that Clinton signed the Iraq Liberation Act for wmds. 

Oh, you? You are not pissed. You are just stupid. You feign outrage.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 11, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > What is happening across the Middle East was predictable and in fact many people did predicate it would happen when we started pulling out across the region. The simple truth is foreign policy was never a major concern of President Obama I think the administrations reaction to events across the Middle East and the rest of the world confirms this if the President does not want to be involved in foreign policy issues fine but just come out and say I don't give a shit what is happening in the rest of the world. I would have more respect for him if did that than continue this were deeply concerned and disturbed by this and were watching the situation closely and there will be serious consequences if this behavior continues which everyone knows there won't be.
> ...



Can't say for sure my feeling is if you want a realistic chance to create some kind of stable reasonably democratic government in Iraq or Afghanistan you would have to work out a deal to keep some type of force in both much like we have in South Korea. We however will never commit to something like that so in all likely hood the Taliban takes back over all or most of Afghanistan again and sooner or a later another dictator takes control in Iraq.


----------



## KNB (Jun 11, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> Yes, folks. Liberals are not worthy of ANY respect. They are in fact the enemies within. They rewrite history. They are clueless about logistics.
> 
> Along with the utter fucking lies the pieces of shit on the left claim about the costs of the Iraq war.


Edited for brevity.

Look at the image.  Notice the proportion of deficit spending in 2007 before Obama was even in the White House?  It looks to be more than triple than the spending without Iraq.

Care to explain this, especially since the Bush administration lied to the world to invade Iraq?


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 11, 2014)

Like Colin Powell told Bush 41:  You break it, you own it.  Then, Bush 43 broke it.  The Bushes own Iraq.


----------



## rdean (Jun 11, 2014)

Saddam was an enemy of al Qaeda.  You know, as in Bin Laden al Qaeda?  Good thing Republicans removed Saddam and let Bin Laden go.  They knew what they were doing.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 11, 2014)

Obama's too weak and stupid to accomplish anything in 6 years


----------



## KNB (Jun 11, 2014)

Here, Republicans.  Listen to Darth Cheney explain Iraq in 1994:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YENbElb5-xY]Cheney in 1994 on Iraq - YouTube[/ame]

See how the same thing happened after the 2003 invasion?  When Darth Cheney had his hand up Bush's asshole, working his drunken mouth like a gay French puppet?

Why didn't Dick Cheney listen to himself?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 11, 2014)

rdean said:


> Saddam was an enemy of al Qaeda.  You know, as in Bin Laden al Qaeda?  Good thing Republicans removed Saddam and let Bin Laden go.  They knew what they were doing.



Wait I thought Obama killed bin Laden, did a victory lap and has AQ on the run.


----------



## KNB (Jun 11, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Saddam was an enemy of al Qaeda.  You know, as in Bin Laden al Qaeda?  Good thing Republicans removed Saddam and let Bin Laden go.  They knew what they were doing.
> ...


Look up.  His post is above your head.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 11, 2014)

Lakhota said:


> Like Colin Powell told Bush 41:  You break it, you own it.  Then, Bush 43 broke it.  The Bushes own Iraq.



Obama broke Iraq, he owns it


----------



## Theowl32 (Jun 11, 2014)

KNB said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, folks. Liberals are not worthy of ANY respect. They are in fact the enemies within. They rewrite history. They are clueless about logistics.
> ...



Fuck you, you piece of shit. 

Go ahead and keep ignoring this. You stupid fuck. 

Bill Clinton  Iraq Liberation Act


Madeleine Albright and the Iraq Liberation Act 


Shove it up your hypocritical, bloviated fat ass, you American hating piece of liberal ignorant shit.


----------



## KNB (Jun 11, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Like Colin Powell told Bush 41:  You break it, you own it.  Then, Bush 43 broke it.  The Bushes own Iraq.
> ...


How long was Bush in Iraq for no reason?


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 11, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Obama's too weak and stupid to accomplish anything in 6 years



Are you saying Obama didn't have things under control when American troops were ordered out of Iraq per Bush's Status of Forces agreement signed by President George W. Bush in December 2008?


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 11, 2014)

sameech said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > sameech said:
> ...


*Do you know any Muslims?*

"A court in Egypt has sentenced one of the country's most prominent pro-democracy activists, Alaa Abdul Fattah, to 15 years in jail for illegal protest and attacking a police officer.

"Mr Abdul Fattah's family said the verdict was issued in absentia as he was refused entry into the court.

"Mr Abdul Fattah played a key role in the 2011 revolt against Hosni Mubarak."

BBC News - Egypt activist Alaa Abdul Fattah jailed for 15 years


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 11, 2014)

KNB said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



But but but AQ is dead and Detroit is alive!!

Obama busted a cap in bin Laden...wtf


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 11, 2014)

DiabloBlanco said:


> Congrats to Iraqis taking back their country from US backed puppets.



You mean, you're congratulating the Al-Qaeda affiliates who are taking over several country in the Middle East to form a Caliphate that will make Hitler's War against the World look like drill practice?

 I'd think again, DiabloBlanco. You ought to see the map al-Qaeda affiliates Obama has been boosting around the middle east taking shape. It's a horrifying picture of future mass genocides. 

 Please take off the blinders.

 Obama has single-handedly trashed the U.S. Military, taken out every leader in Muslim countries unwilling to murder their way to success, and put taxpayer dollars in the pockets of al-Qaeda sympathizing army affiliates who are of one goal with those who took out the World Trade Center: to destroy America, and to destroy the nation of Israel.

 I'm worried what fiat Obama will use next to continue to decimate the US Representative Congress elected by the American people. He's rotten to the core with hatred for America. He's convinced blacks we're somehow holding them back. We're not. We're trying to get them to make something of themselves. He's trying to enslave us to earn a living for each and every black person in the nation. Slavery didn't work the last time. It's not going to work this time, either, with the shoe on the other foot.


----------



## KNB (Jun 11, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> Shove it up your hypocritical, bloviated fat ass, you American hating piece of liberal ignorant shit.


Edited for brevity.

Okay, so am I supposed to agree with Bill Clinton or Madeleine Albright because Bush lied to the world to invade Iraq?  I must automatically be a Democrat if I'm not a warmongering, pro-life, fiscally Conservative American Republican Teabagger, right?

Why do you people insist on being so dense?  It doesn't help society at all.

It's really simple.  Bush began setting the stage to invade Iraq in 2001.
THE IRAQ WAR -- PART I:*The U.S. Prepares for Conflict, 2001
http://www2.gwu.edu/~nsarchiv/NSAEBB/NSAEBB326/IraqWarPart1-Timeline.pdf

Bush used fake intelligence to try to convince the UN to back the invasion of Iraq.  The UN declined so Bush formed his "Coalition of the Willing" boy-band army and invaded Iraq over lies.
THE IRAQ WAR -- PART II: Was There Even a Decision?

From 2003 to 2008, two years longer than WWII lasted, our forces fought Bush's failed, illegal war in Iraq which made terrorism stronger throughout the region.
THE IRAQ WAR -- PART III: Shaping the Debate

George W. Bush should die in prison for what he has done.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jun 11, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Bush won the war and Obama lost the peace.
> ...



ISIS is the terror group now in iraq.  Even al queda is disavowing them.  

Clearly, Zawahiri believes that ISIS is a liability to the al-Qaeda brand, said Aaron Zelin, who tracks jihadist movements at the Washington Institute for Near East Policy. They are not playing nice with other groups and they are acting as a sovereign state, aggravating other rebels and hurting the effort against the regime.

The groups brutal tactics, including beheadings, floggings and bans on smoking, music and other perceived un-Islamic behaviors, have incurred the wrath of many ordinary Syrians, culminating a month ago in a widespread revolt against ISIS across northern Syria in which the al-Qaeda-affiliated Jabhat al-Nusra has fought ISIS alongside more moderate rebels.

Al-Qaeda disavows any ties with radical Islamist ISIS group in Syria, Iraq - The Washington Post


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 11, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> KNB said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



1, Bush said "Mission Accomplished" - Did Obama ever say AQ is dead?

2. Bush nearly killed Detroit, but it's slowing coming back to life.

3. Yes, Obama ordered a successful hit on Osama.

4. Your point...?


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 11, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


*It looks like Iraq is destined for a split-up*






"It is an indictment of Prime Minister Nouri al-Maliki and of the Shiite political elite that took over Iraq from 2005, and which has never been interested in reconciliation with the Sunni Arabs.  

"It is not merely a sectarian issue.  

"The particular Shiite parties that have consistently won elections are those of the religious right among Shiites.  

"Before the CIA cooperated with the Baath Party to destroy the Iraqi Left, many Shiites were secular and the Iraqi Communist Party united them with many of the countrys Jews back in the 1950s.  

"The Shiite religious parties dream of a Shiite state.  Many want to implement a fundamentalist vision of Islamic law. 

"There is little place for Sunni Kurds or Sunni Arabs in such a state.  

"Al-Maliki himself seems to have a problem with the Sunnis, and his inability to integrate them into his government means that he is losing them to Sunni radicals."

Juan Cole: The Fall of Mosul and the False Promises of Modern History - Juan Cole - Truthdig


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jun 11, 2014)

Lakhota said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > KNB said:
> ...



The war in Afghanistan is winding down. Al Qaeda has been decimated, Obama said during a campaign rally in Green Bay, Wisconsin November 1, 2012. Osama bin Laden is dead. So weve made real progress these past four years.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 11, 2014)

Lakhota said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Obama's too weak and stupid to accomplish anything in 6 years
> ...



LOL

OBbama was totally powerless to change anything Bush did

LOL

Obama doesn't even follow his own laws, but he followed Booooooooooooosh

You Fluffers are hilarious


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 11, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> "The attackers overran a military base, freed hundreds of prisoners, and have seized the Turkish consulate in Mosul, capturing and holding 50 Turkish citizens.



The Turks were able to destroy classified documents and destroy a computer just in time.  They are seriously screwing up by messing with Turkey.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 11, 2014)

Lakhota said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > KNB said:
> ...



Yes, Obama said AQ was on the run. What he didn't saw was that they were overrunning all the gains made by US troops


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 11, 2014)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



*dec·i·mate* verb \&#712;de-s&#601;-&#716;m&#257;t\

: to destroy a large number of (plants, animals, people, etc.)

: to severely damage or destroy a large part of (something)

Decimate - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary


----------



## Brain357 (Jun 11, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Like Colin Powell told Bush 41:  You break it, you own it.  Then, Bush 43 broke it.  The Bushes own Iraq.
> ...



It was broke when Bush invaded.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jun 11, 2014)

Lakhota said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



I know what decimate means.  I also know that your inference of mission accomplished to mean dead is false also.


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 11, 2014)

LordBrownTrout said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


You're right about the brutality of ISIL, and based on what they've shown in Syria, they are much better at fighting than at governing. I heard one number twice today that seems incredible: 30,000 Iraqi troops ran from 800 insurgents, leaving much of their heavy weapons and armor behind. Radical Sunni Islam controls hundreds of square miles today that they didn't a decade ago; I wonder what the next ten years will bring in the New Middle East?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 11, 2014)

> Ankara vows to retaliate if hostages in Iraq harmed | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR
> 
> ISTANBUL/ANKARA/UNITED NATIONS: Turkey pledged Wednesday to retaliate if its 80 citizens kidnapped by jihadists in northern Iraq are harmed.
> 
> ...



If they don't give back the Turkish Hostages, Turkey will go into Iraq and will not care about rules.  The Turks have a history of being brutal on the battlefield, and these groups will understand this if they don't give these people back.

Turks will go in without ROE's..............


----------



## pvsi (Jun 11, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Bush won the war and Obama lost the peace.


Problem is Bush won the war before it even started, and Obama got the peace prize before was even took office, just for promising things like to meet with Leaders of Iran and Syria.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jun 11, 2014)

I wonder what the over/under of us striking deals with aq is now since there is an even more sinister terror group in iraq.  Heck, we just negotiated with the taliban last week.


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 11, 2014)

> D. CHENEY: No. I think we may well have some kind of presence there over a period of time. But I think the level of activity that we see today, from a military standpoint, I think will clearly decline. I think they're in the last throes, if you will, of the insurgency.
> 
> More: Cheney's "Last Throes" in Iraq | The Nation



Bush and Cheney were both full of shit - and lies.  Mission Accomplished, Last Throes, Greeted as Liberators...


----------



## rdean (Jun 11, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Saddam was an enemy of al Qaeda.  You know, as in Bin Laden al Qaeda?  Good thing Republicans removed Saddam and let Bin Laden go.  They knew what they were doing.
> ...



He did have Bin Laden killed and has wiped out many al Qaeda.  Any militant group in the Middle East with a few guns call themselves al Qaeda.  If you weren't brain damaged, you would know these truths.


----------



## rdean (Jun 11, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Like Colin Powell told Bush 41:  You break it, you own it.  Then, Bush 43 broke it.  The Bushes own Iraq.
> ...



See what a fool you are.  You prove it yourself.  Nothing I said.


----------



## rdean (Jun 11, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> DiabloBlanco said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats to Iraqis taking back their country from US backed puppets.
> ...



You're a sick fuck.  Ignorant and you need some serious help.  Just the fact Obama had Bin Laden killed after Republicans let him go, proves it.

Oh, and did I mention "racist"?


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jun 11, 2014)

rdean said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > DiabloBlanco said:
> ...



There's also the fact that clinton let him go in the nineties.


----------



## rdean (Jun 11, 2014)

Lakhota said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > KNB said:
> ...



The point is they hate Obama and that's the only point.  There are Republicans who believe it was Obama who was slow to send aid to New Orleans after Katrina.  They hate him that much.


----------



## BobPlumb (Jun 11, 2014)

Just before the election in 2012, Obama had Al-Qaeda on the run.  Now we know where they were running.


----------



## rdean (Jun 11, 2014)

LordBrownTrout said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



If Clinton had taken out Bin Laden, Republican would have had Clinton impeached and would have done their best to have him imprisoned for murder.  9/11 was the game changer.  Let him tell you himself:


----------



## rdean (Jun 11, 2014)

BobPlumb said:


> Just before the election in 2012, Obama had Al-Qaeda on the run.  Now we know where they were running.



al Qaeda went into Iraq as soon as Saddam was dispatched.  It was Saddam that kept them out.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 11, 2014)

Ilhan Tanir's tweets have been very interesting:





















I love this one!


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 11, 2014)

LordBrownTrout said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jun 11, 2014)

rdean said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



I've already seen that.  Basically, crying because he claimed his hands were tied.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jun 11, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Pretty sure it does and yes clinton had his chance but basically went on a sob story about his hands being tied.


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 11, 2014)

rdean said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



You fucking idiot. You just put both feet in your mouth and changed your socks at the same time you fool.

The terrorist that Obama released in 2009 has a 12,000 strong freaking army. Holy toledo haven't you been paying attention?

*Blood-soaked fanatics who make Al Qaeda look amateur: Formidable army of 12,000 black-clad fanatics who rule by beheading, amputation and crucifixion

    Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) rules nation-sized swathe of land
    Grew out of Al Qaeda in Iraq, but has eclipsed them in power and brutality
    Boasts 12,000 fighters, many of whom have flooded in from abroad
    Grew stronger thanks to unrest in Syria - and is well-armed and well-funded
    Rules its territory with a ruthless take on Islamic law, involving brutal punishment

By Michael Burleigh *

Blood-soaked fanatics who make Al Qaeda look amateur | Mail Online


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 11, 2014)

Q: Did Bill Clinton pass up a chance to kill Osama bin Laden?

A: Probably not, and it would not have mattered anyway as there was no evidence at the time that bin Laden had committed any crimes against American citizens.

Clinton Passed on Killing bin Laden?


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 11, 2014)

Lakhota said:


> Like Colin Powell told Bush 41:  You break it, you own it.  Then, Bush 43 broke it.  The Bushes own Iraq.



 Obama released Baghdadi. He owns this invasion of Iraq by this monster. Watching this terrorist grow in strength, power and watching the numbers grow in his command one would think Obama would learn the lesson of not releasing known high profile terrorists.

But noooooooooooooooo. He just released 5 top echelon Taliban terrorists. Lord help the Afghanis. 

* WHY DID THE US RELEASE BAGHDADI RELEASED FROM BOCCA CAMP?

Baghdadi has a $10million bounty on his head by the US that is only second to that of Al-Qaeda chief Ayman al-Zawahri at $25million.

He was taken as a prisoner of the Americans in Camp Bucca between 2005 and 2009 - it was here that one of the only two photos know to be in existence was taken of him.

It is unknown if he came radicalised during his time at the camp where many al-Qaeda commanders were held or if he was already a radical who emerged after the 2003 US invasion.

A US intelligence report from 2005, states: 'Abu Duaa was connected to the intimidation, torture and murder of local civilians in Qaim', says a Pentagon document.

'He would kidnap individuals or entire families, accuse them, pronounce sentence and then publicly execute them.'

It is therefore unclear why he was released in 2009.

He may have been one of thousands of suspected insurgents granted amnesty as the US began its draw down in Iraq or he may be under several names.

'We either arrested or killed a man of that name about half a dozen times, he is like a wraith who keeps reappearing, and I am not sure where fact and fiction meet,' said Lieutenant-General Sir Graeme Lamb, a former British special forces commander who helped US efforts against al-Qaeda in Iraq told The Telegraph.

'There are those who want to promote the idea that this man is invincible, when it may actually be several people using the same nom de guerre.'*

Tikrit falls to Islamist terrorists | Mail Online


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jun 11, 2014)

DiabloBlanco said:


> Congrats to Iraqis taking back their country from US backed puppets.



Let's hope your home is the first to blow up as Al K-duh plans Jihad on the US from their homes in the new Muslim Caliphate.


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 11, 2014)

The military industrial complex always needs a boogeyman to stay in business.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 11, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> He just released 5 top echelon *Taliban terrorists*.



^^^ tinydancer doesn't know her al Qaeda from her Taliban.


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 12, 2014)

*Built to house tens of thousands at a cost of $750,000,000, the biggest foreign embassy in the world is preparing evacuation plans in face of rising levels of violence in Iraq unseen since 2007:*

"According to U.S. sources who spoke with The Blaze reporter Sara Carter, the United States Embassy in Baghdad is preparing plans to facilitate the evacuation of that massive facility as Islamic militant groups continue their blitz across that country.

The U.S. official told TheBlaze that the U.S. Embassy, United Nations and other foreign organizations with a presence in Iraq are preparing contingency plans to evacuate employees, The Blaze reported.

"A counterterrorism expert added that the level of violence in Iraq is at levels 'not seen since 2007,' just prior to the implementation of the 'surge' strategy which temporarily pacified the growing insurgency in that country.

"The $750 million complex is the worlds largest foreign embassy facility and was built to house tens of thousands of government employees and contractors, but it has not been fully staffed since the end of 2013.

"The al-Qaeda-linked group Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) or Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIS) have already captured the cities of Mosul, Tikrit, and Fallujah, and may be setting their sights on the Iraqi capital. 

"The groups aim is to create a pan-Islamic state that stretches from the Mediterranean coast to the Iranian border."

As militants advance in Iraq, U.S. Embassy in Baghdad readies evacuation « Hot Air


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 12, 2014)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


*If the goal has been to bring stability, peace, and democracy to the Middle East over the past twenty years, there's been little progress over these past four years, but if the goal since Clinton has been to bring eternal war and endless debt to the region then Obama may have inadvertently told us the Truth, for once.

It's worth remembering what Wesley Clark wrote about in March of 2003:*

"In Clark's book, Winning Modern Wars, published in 2003, he describes his conversation with a military officer in the Pentagon shortly after 9/11 regarding a plan to attack seven Middle Eastern countries in five years: 'As I went back through the Pentagon in November 2001, one of the senior military staff officers had time for a chat. Yes, we were still on track for going against Iraq, he said. But there was more. This was being discussed as part of a five-year campaign plan, he said, and there were a total of seven countries, beginning with *Iraq, then Syria, Lebanon, Libya, Somalia, Sudan and finishing off Iran*.'"

Wesley Clark - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 12, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "The attackers overran a military base, freed hundreds of prisoners, and have seized the Turkish consulate in Mosul, capturing and holding 50 Turkish citizens.
> ...


"Turkey, a NATO ally of the United States, backs the opposition in the Syrian civil war, but it is no friend to ISIS, which has now taken control of large areas in both eastern Syria and northwestern Iraq that border Turkey. 

"In the early part of the conflict in Syria, Turkey allowed radical fighters to cross its borders freely, but it reversed that policy recently after it became clear that instead of concentrating on toppling President Bashar al-Assad, the militants were carving out their own state in Syria and clashing with more moderate opposition forces.

"Turkeys relations with Iraq have been strained by sectarian tensions and by Turkeys conflict with Kurdish separatists, which have often spilled across the border into the part of northern Iraq ruled autonomously by Kurds."

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/12/world/middleeast/militants-seize-turkish-consulate-staff-in-mosul.html?rref=world/middleeast&module=Ribbon&version=context&region=Header&action=click&contentCollection=Middle%20East&pgtype=article


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 12, 2014)

KNB said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Shove it up your hypocritical, bloviated fat ass, you American hating piece of liberal ignorant shit.
> ...


Stop the lying bullshit. Just because Sandy Berger succeeded in suppressing some of the evidence against the Clinton Administration's malfeasance, he didn't get it all. And instead of the Democrats punishing Berger, they made him Hillary Clinton's Campaign manager.

 You should be ashamed of  yourself for aligning yourself with the Nazis of the Middle East who want to bring about a final holocaust to not just Israel, but to America as well.

 Obama should be impeached and removed from power. He's America's worst enemy because he's his own worst enemy. He was untrainable to do leadership in America, and he's proved it time and time again by unraveling the good things Republicans do at a cost of nine trillion dollars he fanagled the US Treasury to borrow for his pleasure and delight of not having to account for his evil against the people of the United States of America. He's hurting future taxpayers into generations. He was determined to enslave America to its enemies, and he found the perfect method using American schools like Harvard to scrape his boots on.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Jun 12, 2014)

Those noble Al Qaeda freedom fighters... Lol


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 12, 2014)

"On an international level, any gains for ISIS are particularly troubling because it is by far the most popular group for foreign fighters to join. 

"This is because, more than anything else, their membership requirements are minimal -- far less, for example than those for Jabhat al-Nusra. 

"Citizens from across the world who have been going to fight in Syria -- *Europeans and Americans included* -- usually end up fighting alongside ISIS.

"Syria commentators and counter-terrorism experts alike have warned time and again of the threat posed by ISIS returnees: if they are already extremists when they go out to Syria, what they are when they return is significantly more dangerous, not least because of the weapons training they receive .

"The Long War Journal  has also reported that foreign ISIS fighters operate in single-nation battalions , something which equips them even better to bring the terrorist threat back home.

"The shooting in May at Brussels' Jewish Museum was probably the first instance of a returnee ISIS fighter committing a terrorist offence. 

"It will most likely not be the last."

*Mission Accomplished*

How ISIS and Iraq upheaval threatens the wider world - CNN.com


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 12, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> KNB said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...


*Bush, Cheney, Clinton, and Obama, along with many others, should draw their last breaths in prison for what they've done to Iraq.*

*It's NOT too late!*


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 12, 2014)

"The Islamic State in Iraq and Syria has thrived and mutated during the ongoing civil war in Syria and in the security vacuum that followed the departure of the last American forces from Iraq.

*"The aim of ISIS is to create an Islamic state across Sunni areas of Iraq and in Syria.*

"With the seizure of Mosul, Iraq's second-largest city, and advances on others, that aim appears within reach.

"ISIS controls hundreds of square miles where state authority has evaporated. It ignores international borders and has a presence all the way from Syria's Mediterranean coast to south of Baghdad."

ISIS: The first terror group to build an Islamic state? - CNN.com

*Why not go to the polls next November and reject every single Republican AND Democrat who voted for the invasion of Iraq?

Fire the Second Shot Heard 'Round the World*


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 13, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> *Tell Dick and Dubya and Bill and Hill to saddle up, militants aligned with the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant have taken Mosul and Tikrit and are moving on Samarra, a one hour drive from Baghdad.*
> 
> "Clashes between Iraqi Security forces and hundreds of Sunni militants aligned with the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL, an offshoot of al Qaeda) resulted in the capture of Mosul and Tikrit by ISIL earlier today.
> 
> ...



Wow, sounds like your pretty excited about this?


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 13, 2014)

U2Edge said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *Tell Dick and Dubya and Bill and Hill to saddle up, militants aligned with the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant have taken Mosul and Tikrit and are moving on Samarra, a one hour drive from Baghdad.*
> ...


Not as excited as the Pentagon, apparently.


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 13, 2014)

The interesting thing is that if ISIS thrust collapses over the next month, the Bush haters will be disappointed.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 13, 2014)

Obama fucked up, therefore Booooooooooooooooosh

Stock in Obama Kneepad Company set a new all time high


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 14, 2014)

U2Edge said:


> The interesting thing is that if ISIS thrust collapses over the next month, the Bush haters will be disappointed.


*If ISIS collapses, Iran will play a bigger role than Bush*

"The United States and Iran are moving rapidly to defend Iraq from rampaging Sunni Islamist insurgents, with Washington urgently considering air strikes on the jihadi militants and Tehran dispatching its foremost powerbroker to help arrange the defence of Baghdad.

"Senior US officials told the Guardian that an air campaign was under serious discussion, possibly targeting fighters not just in Iraq but in Syria, where they have seized swaths of territory in the past two years. President Barack Obama said that decisions would be taken in the 'days ahead'.

"Iran, meanwhile, moved to defend its own interests in its western neighbour, sending Major General Qassem Suleimani, an éminence grise of the Iranian revolutionary guards, to Baghdad to meet militia leaders and tribal chiefs in control of the Iraqi capital's vulnerable western approaches."

*Are you disappointed?*

Iraq crisis: Iran and US join fight against Sunni jihadis of Isis | World news | The Guardian


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 14, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > The interesting thing is that if ISIS thrust collapses over the next month, the Bush haters will be disappointed.
> ...



But Iraq has not asked for Iranian help, they have asked for US help. Think about who has more to offer Iraq, Iran or the United States. 

Look, I know your delighted by anything that bodes ill for United States policy in Iraq, but don't be to quick to celebrate.


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 14, 2014)

U2Edge said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...


*It appears like Iraq is not too particular who helps, at this point.
Not only has Iraq asked for help, Iran has already sent in boots on the ground.
The only thing I would celebrate is if Dick and Dubya showed up in Tikrit.*

"Suleimani's role remains less clear. The powerful figure, commander of the elite Quds force of the Iranian revolutionary guards, did not meet the beleaguered Iraqi prime minister, Nuri al-Maliki, or Iraqi generals, but the militia leaders likely to play a role in taking the fight to Isis.

"The insurgency has emerged as the biggest threat to Iraq's stability..."

Iraq crisis: Iran and US join fight against Sunni jihadis of Isis | World news | The Guardian


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 17, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Well, if you know the names of Iranian battalions, brigades or Divisions operating inside Iraq please name them and tell us where they are and what they are doing? How about the Iranian Air Force? 

I think it would be a mistake for Maliki to invite them in, but ISIS would not last long if Iranian conventional military forces moved into northern Iraq. The bigger problem then would be greater Iranian influence in Iraq which would turn many Iraqi's against the central government. Then you would have a growing insurgency inside the country for very different reasons.


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 17, 2014)

U2Edge said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...


*It's possible Maliki won't have another viable option to Iran if he wants to stay in power.
I don't know the precise names of Iranian forces currently operating inside Iraq, but some may have already died there:*

"U.S. and senior Iraqi officials tell The Daily Beast that Iran is now offering the government of Prime Minister Nouri al-Maliki its army, its spies and highly trained irregular units from its revolutionary guard corps to root out the Sunni insurgency that now threatens Baghdad. 

"Gen. Qassem Solaimani, the commander of Irans elite Quds Force, arrived in Baghdad last week with an entourage of military advisers to begin preparations for such a counter-offensive. 

"A member of the Quds Force has already allegedly been killed fighting in Iraq. 

"While last week a spokesman for Irans foreign ministry said his government received no formal requests for military assistance from Iraqs government, senior Iraqi officials tell The Daily Beast that Iran has offered such support nonetheless."

Iran Offers Iraq ?Everything it Needs? to Fight ISIS - The Daily Beast


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 17, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



An allegation that someone has died there is not proof that they have. We have rumors and allegations, but no facts. Certainly, no journalist have seen Iranian tanks or aircraft operating inside Iraq. You will see and know when the United States intervenes, and if Iran decide to intervene in a big way, it is not something that will remain hidden, questionable or debatable. 

The only thing that is certain is that the Iraqi military currently controls parts of Baquba and Samarra north of Baghdad, so that is really the maximum advance of ISIS to this point. Ironically, the news media has been reporting as if ISIS is gaining new ground every day, but ISIS reached the outskirts of Samarra last Wendsday and the outskirts of Baquba last Friday. *So over the past four days, I have yet to see any real evidence that ISIS has been able to move any closer to Baghdad.*

In the North, the Kurds have actually been able secure most of Kirkuk province and prevent ISIS from making any serious gains there. Maliki actually approved the Kurdish military movements throughout Kirkuk province. The three majority Kurdish provinces have not been penetrated at all by ISIS. 

It seems that whatever momentum that ISIS had last week may have slipped away.


----------



## Politico (Jun 18, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > I guess they will eventually sort it out..................
> ...



They already are.


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 18, 2014)

U2Edge said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...


*Things are changing rapidly inside Iraq, and the propaganda from all sides will make it difficult to know what to believe*

"Jihadi rebel forces have reached Baquba, less than 40 miles north of Baghdad, while fighting continues to rage further north in the city of Tal Afar. State television late on Tuesday aired footage of army troops and armed volunteers disembarking from a transport C-130 aircraft at an airstrip near the city."

*This same report alleges ISIS has launched an attack on Iraq's premier oil refinery.
If it falls into their hands, look for long gas lines and electricity shortages in Baghdad.
Something the US puppets in the Green Zone don't need.*

Isis fighters attack Iraq's biggest oil refinery | World news | theguardian.com


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 18, 2014)

Politico said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...


*Luckily, Wall Street has a plan:*

"Intelligence architecture. Iraq's intel screens went blank after the U.S. military pulled out in 2011. Washington needs to restore Baghdad's ability to access national, regional and local intelligence sources, enabling the Iraqi military to gain vital situational awareness.

 Planners and advisers. The Iraqi military needs planners to assist with the defense of Baghdad and the eventual counter-offensive to regain lost territory, as well as advisers down to division level where units are still viable.

 Counterterrorism. Special operations forces should be employed clandestinely to attack high value ISIS targets and leaders in Iraq and Syria.

 Air power. Air power alone cannot win a war, but it can significantly diminish enemy forces and, when used in coordination with ground forces, can exponentially increase the odds of success."

*Air strikes inside Iraq and Syria with more advisers and military aid to the Free Syrian Army.

I wonder what the returns on that investment will be*

A Plan to Save Iraq From ISIS and Iran - WSJ


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 18, 2014)

georgephillip; Politico; _et al,_

This series of events needs to be cautiously approached.



georgephillip said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

This is a "damned if you do and damned if you don't" (no win) situation. 

Iraq has made its bed; and now they want the US to do what?

We need to carefully remove our resources and assets.  We need to reduce our in-theater holdings.  We need to make sure that all non-essential personnel are evacuated.  We need to make sure that there are no classified holdings that take more than an hour to destroy.

AND, we need to make sure that the diplomatic staff keeps their mouth shut.  We need to make sure there is an escape route and that all American Citizens know the evacuation route and plan.

Yes, there is a lot to do.  But defending Iraq is not one of them.  The Iraqi Government has made it's bed and its time for them to sleep in it.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 18, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> georgephillip; Politico; _et al,_
> 
> This series of events needs to be cautiously approached.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Rocco.
Do you see a "Free" Kurdistan on the horizon?
If so, how far out?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 18, 2014)

The mess in the Middle East has been brought to you by our sponsor, Obama for Jihad


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 18, 2014)

"The Anglo-American Petroleum Agreement of 1944 was based on negotiations between the United States and Britain over the control of Middle Eastern oil. Below is shown what the American President Franklin D. Roosevelt had in mind for to a British Ambassador in 1944:

*Persian oil ... is yours. We share the oil of Iraq and Kuwait. As for Saudi Arabian oil, it's ours.[7]"*

United States foreign policy in the Middle East - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 19, 2014)

georgephillip;  _et al,_

There is still the potential for a independent Kurdish Iraq; but not right away.



georgephillip said:


> Thanks, Rocco.
> Do you see a "Free" Kurdistan on the horizon?
> If so, how far out?


*(COMMENT)*

It looks like the prinicple external objection from Turkey may be subsiding.



			
				Turkey Would Support Iraqi Kurds' Bid For Self-Rule said:
			
		

> ERBIL, Iraq -- In a statement that could have a dramatic impact on regional politics in the Middle East, a spokesman for Turkey's ruling party recently told a Kurdish media outlet that the Kurds in Iraq have the right to self-determination. The statement has been relatively overlooked so far, but could signal a shift in policy as Turkey has long been a principal opponent of Kurdish independence, which would mean a partitioning of Iraq.
> 
> _*SOURCE:*_ Posted: 06/17/2014 Ryan Grim reported from Washington. HUFFPOST



Now the independence move will be internal and over the rights to the resources within the Kirkuk Oil Fields:



			
				Half-Price Kurd Oil Threatens Iraq Breakup With Turkish Help said:
			
		

> Kurdish Peshmerga armed forces seized on the anarchy in northern Iraq, where militant Islamists routed the Baghdad governments army last week, to occupy the regions key oil hub, Kirkuk. The oil dispute has raised the possibility of the Kurdish region achieving financial self-sufficiency to go with those expanding territorial ambitions.
> 
> _*SOURCE:*_ Bloomberg By Selcan Hacaoglu, Jack Fairweather and Nayla Razzouk  Jun 19, 2014



It is possible that if the Baghdad Central Government becomes entangled in a lengthy struggle for survival with the Islamic State of Iraq (ISIS) _[AKA:  Islamic State of Levant (ISIL)]_, it could happen relatively quick; within the next two years.  It depends on how the ISIS/ISIL skirt around the autonomous Kurdish Province.

*(FOLLOW-UP)*

I saw in the news today that General David Petraeus had spoke on the matter.  This again is part of the "damned if you do - and - damned if you don't" scenario.


"This cannot be the United States being the air force for Shiite militias, or a Shiite on Sunni Arab fight."

"If America is to support (Iraq), then it would be in support of a government against extremists, rather than one side of what could be a sectarian civil war," he told a conference in London on Wednesday.

The question becomes, how do you militarily intervene on behalf of one side without looking like the ally?

If we intervene with air strikes, we look like the ally of the Shiite Prime Minister Nuri al-Maliki _(as GEN Petraeus says: The Shi'ite Air Force)_. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 19, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> georgephillip;  _et al,_
> 
> There is still the potential for a independent Kurdish Iraq; but not right away.
> 
> ...


*Thanks for the Bloomberg link, Rocco.*

"A tanker containing a million barrels of crude oil is floating around the Mediterranean, and its cargo is available at half-price. Yet if any country seizes the bargain, it may be pushing Iraq closer to disintegration.

"The oil aboard is at the center of a fight over its ownership between the semi-autonomous region of Kurdistan, which pumped and shipped the crude from its territory in northern Iraq, and the central government in Baghdad, which claims the rights to all oil revenue.

"Kurdish Peshmerga armed forces seized on the anarchy in northern Iraq..."

*Is it your understanding the refinery at Baiji has fallen to ISIS?

Patrick Cockburn posted yesterday that the price of an AK bullet has tripled in Baghdad*

"An important factor is how far President Masoud Barzani, head of the autonomous Kurdistan Regional Government, who has just made historic gains for his people by taking over Kirkuk and other territories in dispute with Baghdad, will want to join a government counter-attack. 

"The extent to which the entire 350,000 strong Iraqi army forces are demoralised is also unclear. 

"Officers returning from Mosul say that their senior commanders fled or told them not to resist."

The Baghdad Fear Index » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## whitehall (Jun 19, 2014)

It's a damn shame that Obama announced "mission accomplished" when US Navy Seals killed an old man in a compound in Pakistan and buried him in a bizarre ceremony at sea. Everything is political to the Hussein administration. Maybe he really thought that the killing of Bin Laden and a subsequent boost in the ratings translated to the end of the war against terrorism.


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 19, 2014)

whitehall said:


> It's a damn shame that Obama announced "mission accomplished" when US Navy Seals killed an old man in a compound in Pakistan and buried him in a bizarre ceremony at sea. Everything is political to the Hussein administration. Maybe he really thought that the killing of Bin Laden and a subsequent boost in the ratings translated to the end of the war against terrorism.


Or maybe neither Bush nor Obama nor whoever comes next has the slightest intention to end the war against terrorism? For almost one hundred years, Americans have been fed a steady diet of fear in the form of propaganda against the Killer Hun, Godless Communist, and Islamic Jihadi; maybe the internet will help people paying attention make more productive decisions in the voting booth?


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 19, 2014)

georgephillip;  _et al,_

The Government of Iraq (GOI) under which Nouri al-Maliki, _(AKA: Jawad al-Maliki or Abu Esraa)_ has quasi-control, and excluding the Kurdistan Regional Government (KRG), is in trouble.  But the Iraqi's have no one to blame but themselves.

I remember a time (2009), while staying in the M1 Tent at the Ali Al Salem Air Base transit station in Kuwait, coming back into Iraq after a TDY in Afghanistan, that I bunked out with two Iraqi Expats.  They were trying to convince me how imperative it was for the US to help the Iraqi people.  They took a position that the Iraqi was not capable of standing-up their own government.  



			
				Only Iraq war veteran in Senate urges &#8216;extreme caution&#8217; said:
			
		

> The only military veteran of the Iraq war serving in the Senate said Wednesday that the financial and personal costs of sending U.S. troops back into Iraq would be too great and that Iraqis -- not Americans -- need to rise up to defend their own country.
> 
> _*SOURCE:*_ Washington Post BY ED O'KEEFE June 18, 2014





georgephillip said:


> *Thanks for the Bloomberg link, Rocco.*
> 
> "A tanker containing a million barrels of crude oil is floating around the Mediterranean, and its cargo is available at half-price. Yet if any country seizes the bargain, it may be pushing Iraq closer to disintegration.
> 
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

Oddly enough, the Americans have to reminded that the Islamic State of Iraq (ISIS) _[AKA: Islamic State of Levant (ISIL)]_ is a active Sunni-Jihadist Militia group of an urban guerrilla warfare nature; they represent a transformational element that wishes to install a new form of government.  While the ISIS in Iraq has some foreign flavor to it, these are mostly Sunni-Muslims of the land.  Until recently, the ISIS/ISIL did not really hold any significant territory - essential to the "state."  Yet now, that seems to be reversing.

*(OBSERVATION) * 



			
				STATE OF JIHAD: THE REALITY OF THE ISLAMIC STATE IN IRAQ AND SYRIA said:
			
		

> ISIS has created a multi-ethnic army; almost a foreign legion, to secure its territory.  These cadres&#8212;trained, indoctrinated, networked, equipped and funded&#8212;will doubtless present a challenge for Arab and Western security services in the coming years, all the more so if not dealt with in the very near future.
> 
> _*SOURCE:*_ A The War on the Rocks article, by Douglas A. Ollivant and Brian Fishman May 21, 2014 · in Analysis Editor Frank Hoffman



Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 19, 2014)

*I'm wondering if ISIS and Iraq's Sunni minority are carving a Sunni state from the remains of Iraq and Syria?*


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 19, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> *I'm wondering if ISIS and Iraq's Sunni minority are carving a Sunni state from the remains of Iraq and Syria?*



You certainly appear to be hoping that it happens. Unfortunately for you, I think your going to be disappointed.


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 19, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> georgephillip;  _et al,_
> 
> There is still the potential for a independent Kurdish Iraq; but not right away.
> 
> ...



Nuri Al Maliki became President of Iraq in June 2006. Since that time, while Nuri Al Maliki was President, the United States launched thousands of operations and airstrikes to support the government that he was the leader of. So this idea that we would some how be crossing some delicate line is rubbish. It was already crossed 8 years ago. 

           The United States needs to quickly help what is left of the Iraqi military or else Shia militia's and the Iranian military will come in and the conflict will become far more sectarian then anything being seen now!


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 19, 2014)

U2Edge; _et al,_

There is some truth to this, but it is not at the limit to the truth.



U2Edge said:


> Nuri Al Maliki became President of Iraq in June 2006. Since that time, while Nuri Al Maliki was President, the United States launched thousands of operations and airstrikes to support the government that he was the leader of. So this idea that we would some how be crossing some delicate line is rubbish. It was already crossed 8 years ago.


*(COMMENT)*

Yes.  But even then, the election and creation of the al-Maliki Government had less to do with the democratic process than it did with the King makers process.  There were many things buzzing around in the background of which most Americans didn't take much notice.

The establishment of the interim Government of Iraq (iGOI), even back at the original hand-off, in 2004, had more to do with the status of the occupation and the ability of the US to maintain security IAW the Geneva Code.  

And there were many cadavers floating down the river that went unexplained of investigated;  near totally unnoticed by US Military [Multi-National Security Transition Command  Iraq (MNSTC-I)].  While still at the Palace (before the NEC), the Priest from the Church in  Baghdad took refuge in the Green Zone for protection.  And of course the was Muqtad&#257; al-&#7778;adr, the Islamic political leader responsible for the Mehdi Army and murder of rival cleric Majeed Al-Khoei in April 2003.  THEN, the Tehran had trained, equipped and funded insurgents who fired the month long barrage of mortars and rockets into the Green Zone.  YES!  We had crossed the line.  And it had its impact.  Now we are extracted from the fray (at least in a partial sense).  All the Military Genius, and Diplomatic Brilliance, [Sanchez, Casey, Petraeus, Odierno, (CG MNFI) and Negroponte, Khalilzad, Crocker,   Hill, Jeffrey (Chief of Mission)] could not bring about the defined mission:

&#1048766; *Victory in Iraq is Defined in Stages and articulated in the broad strategy the President set forth in 2003:*
 Short term, Iraq is making steady progress in fighting terrorists, meeting political milestones, building democratic institutions, and standing up security forces.
 Medium term, Iraq is in the lead defeating terrorists and providing its own security, with a fully constitutional government in place, and on its way to achieving its economic potential.
 Longer term, Iraq is peaceful, united, stable, and secure, well integrated into the international community, and a full partner in the global war on terrorism.​
You can evaluate for yourself, where we are after more than a decade.


U2Edge said:


> The United States needs to quickly help what is left of the Iraqi military or else Shia militia's and the Iranian military will come in and the conflict will become far more sectarian then anything being seen now!


*(COMMENT)*

Violence or not, the Iraqi have the right to exercise self-determination.  The Iraqi have chosen their path.  We tried to help them into the 21st Century, but the have selected an alternative way down the timeline.  Now it is our duty, not to intervene, but to allow them to fulfill their destiny; without external interference.



			
				Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations said:
			
		

> Every State has the *duty to refrain from* any forcible action which deprives peoples referred to in the elaboration of the principle of equal rights and self-determination of their right to self-determination and freedom and independence.
> 
> _*SOURCE:*_ A/RES/25/2625



This is Islamic Arabs against Islamic Arabs --- let then settle their own disputes.  If the US goes in and alters the natural order and outcome, it will turn-out any better than it did the first time the US went in and attempted to nation build them through a democracy.

The US cannot teach them anything.  Freedom is not free.  If they want a certain form of government, they have to fight for it.  And it appears that is exactly what they are doing.

It is up to the people of Iraq.  Let them decide.  The US fought for them once and they threw it away.  Now let see what they are really willing to defend.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 19, 2014)

U2Edge said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *I'm wondering if ISIS and Iraq's Sunni minority are carving a Sunni state from the remains of Iraq and Syria?*
> ...


The only happening I'm hoping for is simple justice for those who inflicted the current level of misery on the people of Iraq and Syria. While it's too much to expect Americans to prosecute those Republicans AND Democrats who voted for the invasion of Iraq, it may be possible to prosecute the war makers for the massive amounts of graft and corruption that's taken place since March 2003.

Official Study: US Wasted Billions in Iraq, Afghanistan -- News from Antiwar.com


----------



## Theowl32 (Jun 19, 2014)

It is a version of pol pot and the khmer rouge taking over after we withdrew and left the South Vietnamese  to their own devices. 

Unfortunately, most people are completely ignorant when it comes to various logistics when it comes to war. This "war on terror" was never going to be about tracking down one man like bin laden, or one group like al qaeda. 

Obviously the paradigm shifted in how this country was going to deal with threats abroad post 911. No longer could we afford to play diplomatic games, especially when a leader put out deliberate messages that he was pursuing to regenerate his desires for WMDs. 

That is old news. The problem is this war on terror is not about ONE country. The only hope there is, is education. There are middle eastern countries that have good trade relations and are a little more secular than many think. Like United Emirates and there are large numbers of Iranian citizens that are not into these fundamentalist views. 

The thought was establishing a presence there. Not for "occupying" or subjugating people That is not the case and this country has never really done that. 

IF this country abandoned Japan or Germany post WWII and left those war torn countries to their own devices, the fundamentalist elements would have risen and we would have seen similar things there. We still have bases there and both countries are strong allies. Consider what the average person would have thought about that thought in 1942. 

The point is this is a real war. Yes, terrorism is not going any way any time soon, and the only hope is education. Introducing groups of people to the possibilities. 

Yes, a lot of generalities, but the fact is this country does not have the stomach for what war truly entails logistically. Whats more is our enemies know it all too well. Like our rules of engagement where our enemies know our soldiers cannot shoot at civilian homes, so they shoot at our boys from civilian homes. Kill our boys too. They know we cannot shoot lest fired upon. They know we cannot search mosques or search through their Korans, so they hide in mosques, shoot at and kill our boys from mosques, and they communicate with korans. 

This has been how it has been since the days of Vietnam when our beloved press would report and give away our positions on television and give all sorts of crucial information out. The press and this Twitter age society has only grown worse. 

Could you imagine if the press acted like they have for 50 years during WWII? What kind of conniption would they have had over the bombing at Dresden? 

Yes, what we are seeing and what we will always see is this type of crap. We cannot establish ourselves cause according to many in this country we are always these so called oppressors and "occupiers." Some how they manage to make these elements that carry out barbaric mass murders are labelled as good guys. We are always the bad guy. Saddam hussein is some how a good guy. The Vietcong were good guys to this element in this country. 

It is another case of pol pot and the khmer rouge. Those that do not learn from history..............

You know the rest.


----------



## whitehall (Jun 19, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > It's a damn shame that Obama announced "mission accomplished" when US Navy Seals killed an old man in a compound in Pakistan and buried him in a bizarre ceremony at sea. Everything is political to the Hussein administration. Maybe he really thought that the killing of Bin Laden and a subsequent boost in the ratings translated to the end of the war against terrorism.
> ...



Didn't we see an Islamic attack on the US about 13 years ago that destroyed the symbol of Capitalism and killed 3,000 people? What do we do about that? Apologize? What about the UN? Should we dismantle it? Should we hunker down and hope that half the world under Islamic rule won't nuke us some day to avenge some 6th century prophesy?


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 19, 2014)

whitehall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...


We probably killed more than three thousand Muslims in Afghanistan before the end of 2001; most of them had never heard of the 911 terror attacks or New York, for that matter. 911 happened for several related reasons, IMHO. The US unconditional support for Israel since 1967 was probably the biggest, but stationing US troops in Saudi didn't help. Understanding 911 is probably the key to preventing the next New Pearl Harbor. We should start by demanding to see the redacted 28 pages from the Joint Congressional Investigation that dealt with who financed the attacks. If that money came from Saudi royals as many believe, we been bombing the wrong Muslims for 13 years.


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 19, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> It is a version of pol pot and the khmer rouge taking over after we withdrew and left the South Vietnamese  to their own devices.
> 
> Unfortunately, most people are completely ignorant when it comes to various logistics when it comes to war. This "war on terror" was never going to be about tracking down one man like bin laden, or one group like al qaeda.
> 
> ...


I know it was the illegal US bombing of Cambodia that brought Pol Pot and the Khmer Rouge to power, and how Vietnam removed the Khmer Rouge from power in late '78 early '79. If your definition of "good guy" is one who defends his home and family from foreign invaders, the VC were the good guys during the US invasion of that country.

Maybe our boys wouldn't get shot at from civilian homes if they stopped participating in illegal invasions and wars of aggression?


----------



## Theowl32 (Jun 19, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



On ignore you fucking typical left wing, hypocritical, ignorant, piece of shit. All America's and Israel's fault. Typical fucking cocksucker.


----------



## Nutz (Jun 19, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> *Tell Dick and Dubya and Bill and Hill to saddle up, militants aligned with the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant have taken Mosul and Tikrit and are moving on Samarra, a one hour drive from Baghdad.*
> 
> "Clashes between Iraqi Security forces and hundreds of Sunni militants aligned with the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL, an offshoot of al Qaeda) resulted in the capture of Mosul and Tikrit by ISIL earlier today.
> 
> ...



Exactly, MISSION ACCOMPLISHED!  Killer Muslims killing Killer Muslims...No Americans in the way.  Where is the error?


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 19, 2014)

Nutz said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *Tell Dick and Dubya and Bill and Hill to saddle up, militants aligned with the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant have taken Mosul and Tikrit and are moving on Samarra, a one hour drive from Baghdad.*
> ...


*Higher gas prices?*

"The flag of ISIS was pictured flying above Iraq's biggest oil refinery today, an image that suggested the Sunni militant group had taken control of the refinery in their quest to take control of the country.

"The image at the Baiji refinery was taken from a video obtained by the Associated Press, which quoted a witness saying that the refinery was now controlled by ISIS."

Black Flag of ISIS Militants Hangs Over Iraq Refinery - ABC News


----------



## Nutz (Jun 19, 2014)

Who gives a shit if gas prices are higher.  Maybe that will force the liberals to invest in home grown energy.  All will work out...killer muslims will kill in the name of Allah and America will be safe from their bloodlust.


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Who gives a shit if gas prices are higher.  Maybe that will force the liberals to invest in home grown energy.  All will work out...killer muslims will kill in the name of Allah and America will be safe from their bloodlust.


Greatest Purveyor of Violence in the World?

Quote by Martin Luther King Jr.: ?The greatest purveyor of violence in the world ...?


----------

